# sakura shrimp



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

does anyone had experience with sakura shrimp? are they slow eaters? coz mine eats slow like cows.


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey do you still have those Sakura shrimp? I bought some at Frank's aquarium and I was hoping to get more to add to the gene pool. Let me know thanks!


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

whats the difference between the sakura red shrimp and the painted fire red shrimp ?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought not an end-all-be-all grading guide for cherries, I like this posting

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

PFR with no flash










and with flash









but what Jay showed is a good reference to distinguish all grades =)


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Ebi-ken those are some fine looking shrimp you have there!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sakura shrimps should eat and breed at the same rate as the normal cherry red shrimp. Same ancestral tree.
I just came back from HK. It appears that the painted fire red from Taiwan are more red-orange than red. Being a genetic selective trait, there is a few that still exhibits a dark line from head to tail.
The linked post is abit bias against the cherry red. There are cherry red that is completely solid red too but are not the fire red variant of sakura shrimp.
Also, substrate colour and diet plays a big role in the colouration of your shrimps. If you dump them on a sand substrate. Eventually, you'll end up with a bunch of transparent shrimp after a few generation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

